# Chat Instructions



## dreamtime (Dec 28, 2021)

*Important*: Before going ahead with the setup process, please read this post carefully, as it includes additional helpful information.​
We have replaced the old self-hosted chat system (Mattermost) with a better Chat App.

1. Go to the Chat Page​Click on the "Members" tab in the forum navigation, and then click on "Chat":




 


_ left: navigation on desktop; right: navigation on mobile_​
2. Put in the login credentials​Your new chat-username will be shown to you on that page - in most cases, it's identical with your forum name, sometimes a few special characters have to be eliminated, so there could be some minor changes (like spaces missing).




Your password is the same that you are using in the forum currently.




_You don't need to "Create Account" - it's already created at this point. Just click on "Sign In"._​
We use a self-hosted instance of Matrix.org - a secure and open-source chat protocol. The homeserver URL is *matrix.unmute.tv*.


*If you are on Mobile: *First download the Element App. Once it's installed, just click on "Configure your app" so that our homeserver will be enabled, otherwise you can also do it manually.
*If you are on Desktop: *After the initial setup via the Web App, we highly recommend using the official Element Desktop App.

*Note:* With your new username, we have automatically created a new account for you on a domain that we own (sso.unmute.tv). With this new account you can log in to the chat, and you will also be able to use this central identity for future Apps that we are currently working on. It's a single identity that eliminates the need for having multiple accounts with our services (called Single sign-on). When you change your password on sso.unmute.tv, it will also change the password for the chat.

3. Set up the Security Key​

 

 


*Important*: Direct Messages (DMs) in the new chat can be securely encrypted. After the first login, the above popup will appear asking you to set up a secure backup - this will generate a Security Key which is separate from your password, and you have to write it down and store it somewhere safe. It is needed to restore your encrypted chat history when you log in with a new device. If you lose the Security Key, you will permanently lose access to your encrypted chat history. If you lose the key, you will still be able to use the App, and create a new key, but you won't be able to restore your previous chat history.

Enjoy!

_(If you have any technical problems, please email us at contact@stolenhistory.net)_



Possible questions you may have:​
*What happens when I forget my username?*​
Just go to the Chat Page, you can always see your chat-username there. But it's ideal to use a password manager, or at least use the official Element Apps, where the login credentials are stored.


*What happens when I forget my password?*
Reset your password via sso.unmute.tv - it will automatically change the password for the chat as well (but not for the forum).


*What happens when I lose my Security Key?*
As already explained, you will lose access to your previous encrypted DM chat history, but will be able to keep using the chat App. You can create a new Security Key in the Chat App.


*Something is wrong with the encryption in direct messages.*
Everything works by default - no matter whether encryption is enabled or not. But for additional security, you can verify each other, and this should also help in case something is not working.

First you need to verify the user you are exchanging DM's with. Click on the user in question in the right sidebar, and click on "verify" and "Start Verification". It then waits for the other user to accept. Once you have both accepted, it will show a combination of Emojis, and you have to verify that you both are shown identical Emojis (you can just go ahead without verifying this, but if you want to be extra sure, you can send each other's screenshots of the emojis. This shouldn't be necessary, since we host this Matrix.org instance ourselves and do not have any incentive to break the encryption to snoop on your chats).

The verification process will time-out after a few minutes, so you both have to be online at the same time.

Some users use devices that do not support encryption or do not enable encryption by default, so those chats will either be unencrypted permanently, or only encrypted after activating it in the settings.



 

 

 



*I don't know how to log in to the App.*
For manual login, select a custom server, and put in "matrix.unmute.tv", then enter your username and password.




*Why should I use the Element Apps?*​
You can use any App that interacts with the matrix.org protocol. The Element.io Apps are open-source Apps built on top of the Matrix.org protocol, and while there are competing apps, Element offers the best functionality to interact with the protocol. You can consider matrix.org to be like the Internet-protocol - the websites you visit. Element would be like the browser you use to visit those websites.


*Why is it important to use an encrypted service?*
Even if we wanted, we couldn't access the private chats on our server. We want your (and our) private chats to be truly private. When you use unencrypted services, you have to trust the service provider (us in this case). Can't do evil is better than don't do evil.


*I want to chat with a friend, but he/she isn't using the forum. Can I invite him/her?*
No. Only forum members who have an sso.unmute.tv account can join.


----------



## AlsoUseΘisKnowledge (Feb 3, 2022)

First of all, terrible advice storing passwords in these online proprietary software password managers (excluding brave, but don't sync paswords online, that's terrible for secuity), if you use linux or BSD based OSes, use keepassxc or pass, if you use microsoft windows, use keepass, generally don't use windows (unless you absolutely need the stable HDR support, then here's a guide to set up a better version cracked version of windows


> Full Windows 10/11 Activation (Similar to Cracked Software) For FREE! Guide
> 
> That guide will show you how to get rid of the "Activate Windows", "Go to settings to activate Windows." watermark, as well as getting access to some Windows features for paid users only. Ready? Let's start the process!
> 
> ...


) as it has a backdoor to your computer if you are connected to the internet, i also hope nobody here has a mac for obvious privacy and security reasons like with windows, these password managers are libre software with no online features, however, you can manually sync the password databases with libre programs like rsync or the openssh utilities.

secondly, i tried logging in myself but i haven't set up chat here before, i just got this error:
"Access denied. See explanation for details:
           Failed to create SSO Login ;( Please contact an admin!    "
i assure you it's the same password i logged in with.

anyways, awesome that you switched to a libre protocol for chat, even though xmpp is (almost) objectively better: Matrix vs. XMPP: Which is Better for Actually Secure Messaging? (Unlike Telegram, Whatsapp, etc.)


----------



## Oracle (Sep 7, 2022)

I accidentally got myself signed out of chat by inputting the wrong password 3 times thinking I was signing into another app this morning. Stupid I know, but I was distracted by being on the phone at the same time and the app icon I was trying to log into was right beside the element app icon on my phone and I didn't notice I had pressed on the wrong one.

So now a few hours later, I've tried to sign back in via both the app and the site chat link but it just keeps telling me I've been signed out.
Do I have to wait 24 hours or something for security reasons caused by my initial error before signing in again or what is happening?
Thanks.


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 21, 2022)

AlsoUseΘisKnowledge said:


> First of all, terrible advice storing passwords in these online proprietary software password managers (excluding brave, but don't sync paswords online, that's terrible for secuity), if you use linux or BSD based OSes, use keepassxc or pass, if you use microsoft windows, use keepass, generally don't use windows (unless you absolutely need the stable HDR support, then here's a guide to set up a better version cracked version of windows



Removed that part of the post, since it's not related to the chat anyway. I would say using open-source password managers without sync is safer than the mainstream hosted services like Bitwarden, but for most people it's not practical, because the lack of convenient sharing of random passwords is probably the number one reason why people get hacked. They instead chose weak passwords and that's way worse, imho, than using Bitwarden.


----------

